# It is never ending 😉



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I remember just trying to get my bike below 16 lbs. Now my bike ( not the same one) weighs 13.03 lbs. I am pretty happy with my weight to bike weight ratio at this point. But then, I visit my favorite lbs, and they had a similar bike as mind weighing in at a ridiculously low 11.8 lbs!!! 😮Now my bike seems not so light. I realize stating that a 13 lb bike is not light is ridiculous too, but this IS the weight weenie forum after all. Here is mine btw: 
View attachment 269429


----------

